# N. Fork Duschene



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got back yesterday from an amazing fishing/camping trip near Hanna. I loaded up the trailer on the 2nd around 2230. The drive up was eventful. At Lambs Canyon there was a bear vs. suv. No one won. I then had a near miss with a massive 4 point buck about 10 miles outside of Kamas. Praise the Lord I didn't. The rest of the trip up was full of near misses. Anywhere from moose to skunks. I decided to drive 15 mph for the rest of the trip starting at Francis all the way to the turn off to the Hades campground. Arrived at camp at about 0030. The next day we got camp set up. Didn't do too much fishing the first day; but I did manage to a mayfly pattern wet. I caught about 6 or 7 Brookies. Nothing to brag about. But it was better than what the rest of the campers around me were doing. Wroms just don't cut it all the time. The next day took the wifey, bro-in-law, and parents up to Grand Daddey Lake. We hiked all over the lake and mountain side. It was just beautiful there. Took tons of pictures. My parents' dog had to have never seen water before. We had a few stream crossings and he was so confused as to what to do. It was quite a sight. We got back to camp that evening where our dutch oven dinner was waiting. Oh it was so good. We had a roast, taters, and garlic bread. The bread we jsut heated up over the fire. Not that good at cooking. The next we headed down about 2 miles from camp. I started fishing with the same mayfly pattern I was using earlier and caught a few small brookies. After catching small fish all morning, I decided, I wanted bigger fish. So I threw on a grasshopper pattern. Sure enough, bigger flies catch bigger fish. First cast I pulled out a 10 inch brookie. Il et my bro-in-law reel it in. He had never reeled in a fish let alone catch a fish. So that was cool seeing his excitement. I decided after that that it was time to get serious about fishing. So I ditched the whole family and headed up the river. I had about 1.5 miles to camp, so I had to get busy. I couldn't keep my fly in the water for more than 5 minutes. Tons of fish all day. I finally got to an area where there appeared to be really no pressure from people and tossed my fly into some rapids next a big ol' log. All of a sudden I see this flash and boom, I latch onto this 1 lb. rainbow. He put up a huge fight. Came out of the water twice. I decided that I wanted to have him for dinner. So I kept him. After that I decided that it was time to get back to camp. It took me 4 hours to fish only .5 miles. It was sure good to walk on the dirt road and have people see my fish as they drove by. I had looks of envy to the good old fashion thumbs up. Needless to say I was proud. The next day was pack up camp and leaveday. I hate that part. But all in all it was fun filled camp trip. Details on the river...Low, clear, and beautiful. Pics to come soon. Just have to develope them.   (No other fish were kept. Maybe their pride was hurt, but that was it.)


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report, I love small streams in the summertime.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like an adventures trip!!! Wow good deal on the fishes. I have a little obsession with brookies that drives some of my friends nuts! Thanks for the report.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

That's fishin' in it's purtiest form!

'Preciate the update. I know all those spots. Might give some of them a try!

"FISH ON!"


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish I had gotten off as lucky as you did! I had a run in with an elk by Currant Creek last monday. She won. My car is still at the body shop she ran away!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the elk vs car flyguy.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

yea sh*t happens!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

AWESOME report Crash, thanks so much for sharing. I LOVE little streams to fish with dries. Glad you had a good time out there. I will be anxiously awaiting the pictures.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got my pictures developed. How do I load them onto here after I get them onto my computer? I promised pics. so I have to follow through.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I grew up fishing that river. You could say that's where I learned to fish. Lots of great memories there. I do miss the days when it was rare to see another fisherman away from the campgrounds though.


----------

